# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Pohjolan Liikenteen kalustoa

## kuukanko

Tänään näkyi Helsingin ja lentokentän välisessä Finnair-ajossa Pohjolan Liikenteen uusi Finnair-teipattu Lahti Flyer, PL 53. Rekisteritunnus on JGI-105. Ulospäin auto vaikuttaa samanlaiselta kuin aikaisemmatkin Finnair-bussit, sinisen sävyt teippauksessa vaan ovat vähän erilaiset kuin ennen.

----------


## LHB

No hyvä, ettei taas punainen   :Wink:  
Toivottavasti joku lisää kuvan tuosta uutukaisesta.

----------


## kuukanko

Näitä on toinenkin, PL 52 JGI-104.

----------


## Timppa79

Näin eilen ainakin tuon PL-53:n ja mielestäni se oli väritykseltään tummempi, kuin nämä muut siniset.

----------


## petsku

Toi PL 52 on mun laskujen mukaan sadas(100) Suomen Lahti Flyer 520 korinen bussi.

----------


## killerpop

Tummuutta voi vaikkapa arvioida oheisesta kuvasta, joka tuli napsittua tänään Oopperatalon lähistöllä. Kuvassa siis PL #53

----------


## petsku

> Tummuutta voi vaikkapa arvioida oheisesta kuvasta, joka tuli napsittua tänään Oopperatalon lähistöllä. Kuvassa siis PL #53


Eipä toi minusta yhtään tummemmalta näytä kuin vanhat. Vanhemmat on voinut haalistua  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

Luonnossa tummuuden erottaa selvästi. Sävyero on kuitenkin sen verran pieni, että valokuvasta sitä ei tosiaan juurikaan enää huomaa (ellei sitten vieressä sattuisi seisomaan joku vanhemmassa sinisen sävyssä oleva Finnair-bussi).

----------


## LHB

Fiksun näköinen bussi. Onkos joku vanhempi auto poistettu tuolta linjalta?

----------


## kuukanko

Ainakain vuodelta 2001 oleva PL 55 on näkynyt muussa liikenteessä ja valkoisessa Pohjolan Liikenne -värityksessä ilman Finnair-teippejä.

----------


## Hujis

Tässä firman uusi Eagle-Volvo B9R #136 TJY-412

http://www.geting.se/viewimage.php?i...kuva%20109.jpg
http://www.geting.se/viewimage.php?i...kuva%20105.jpg

----------


## killerpop

Lisää uutta kalustoa on odotettavissa vielä tämän vuoden aikana: Pohjolan Liikenne on tilannut uusia autoja seuraavasti:
- Lohjalle 1 Scania K310IB ja 2 Volvo B9R:ää kaikki perinteisellä Lahti Flyer -korilla
- Finnair-liikenteeseen 2 Volvo B9R:ää Lahti Flyer -korilla
- Kotkaan yksi Scania - Scala

Näiden kuuden auton lisäksi vielä Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteelle tulee 1.1.2008 alkavaan liikenteeseen yksi Volvo B7R -alustainen Volvo 8700, joka täyttää EEV-päästönormit

----------


## Hujis

Tässä #45 Irizar Century PL-kaaressa, eli ex. AEK #5 (JBU-622)

----------


## rattiroope

Bongattu tänään puolenpäivän aikaan kovassa kaatosateessa pohjolan liikenteen uusi irisbus!Rekkaria en huomannu kun auto humahti mahtavalla vesivyöryllä höystettynä vastaan itä-hakkilassa,oli ilmeisesti koeajossa ,sillä
irisbusin myyntibyroo on pohjolan matkojen varikon yhteydessä.Auto näytti samalta mitä kilpailevan "borga trafikin"menopelit.Ilmeisesti on nikkilän varikolle tulevaa kalustoa :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Bongattu tänään puolenpäivän aikaan kovassa kaatosateessa pohjolan liikenteen uusi irisbus!Rekkaria en huomannu


Jos et kerran huomannut rekkaria, niin mistä tiedät että kyseessä on uusi auto, eikä jompikumpi vanhoista PL:n Axereista?

----------


## Lasse

Koskisilta tullut Ikarus on myös maalattu kesän aikana, ja numeroksi autolle tuli 11.

----------


## kuukanko

PL:lle pidemmäksi aikaa jäävät Koskisilta tulleet autot taitaa olla jo maalattu. AEK-numerolla 2 ollut midi-MAN/Van Hool sen sijaan on ollut alkukesästä lähtien seisomassa Ilmalassa ja on vielä vanhoissa väreissä. Samoin ainakin toinen UXB-kilpisistä Van Hooleista on vielä vanhoissa väreissä.

----------


## Lasse

> PL:lle pidemmäksi aikaa jäävät Koskisilta tulleet autot taitaa olla jo maalattu. AEK-numerolla 2 ollut midi-MAN/Van Hool sen sijaan on ollut alkukesästä lähtien seisomassa Ilmalassa ja on vielä vanhoissa väreissä. Samoin ainakin toinen UXB-kilpisistä Van Hooleista on vielä vanhoissa väreissä.


Näinhän asia on, ja lopputulos on tämänkaltainen:

11. UUJ-290 SCANIA IKARUS E95 PHOENIX ex KOSKINEN 10
32. UBZ-934 IVECO IRISBUS AXER ex KOSKINEN 1
33. UBZ-935 IVECO IRISBUS AXER ex KOSKINEN 6
36. XIB-882 SCANIA LAHTI 540 FALCON ex KOSKINEN 3
44. FGX-409 SCANIA LAHTI FALCON ex KOSKINEN 4
45. JBU-622 SCANIA IRIZAR CENTURY ex KOSKINEN 5
61. SRF-683 SCANIA LAHTI 540 FALCON ex KOSKINEN 12
91. XYP-647 SCANIA LAHTI 540 FALCON ex KOSKINEN 9

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Voisiko joku asiaa tunteva kertoa, miksi Pohjolan MATKAn vuoroja Kajaani-Kuusamo-reitillä ajetaan vähintäänkin usein autoilla, joiden kyljessä lukee Pohjolan LIIKENNE?  Rahastuskuitissa lukee silti Pohjolan MATKA.

----------


## Miska

> Voisiko joku asiaa tunteva kertoa, miksi Pohjolan MATKAn vuoroja Kajaani-Kuusamo-reitillä ajetaan vähintäänkin usein autoilla, joiden kyljessä lukee Pohjolan LIIKENNE?  Rahastuskuitissa lukee silti Pohjolan MATKA.


Aivan tarkkaan en asian taustoja tunne, mutta kyse lienee eräänlaisesta vaihtokaupasta. Pohjolan Matkalla ja Pohjolan Liikenteellä on nimittäin yhteinen vuoropari Oulu - Kajaani - Joensuu -reitillä. Käytännössä tämä vuoropari sekä muut kyseisen reitin kokonaan tai osittain ajavat pikavuorot ajetaan Pohjolan Matkan autoilla, mikä varmasti autokierrollisesti onkin tehokkain ratkaisu. Pohjolan Liikenteen autolla ajetaan sitten vastavuoroisesti Pohjolan Matkan luvilla oleva Kajaani - Kuusamo -kierros. Kuljettajien kierto voi sitten olla vielä ihan eri juttu. Joskus kyselin asiaa tuon Oulu - Joensuu -linjan osalta ja tällöin Pohjolan Liikenteeltä kerrottiin, että heidän kuljettajansa ajaa osuutta Oulu - Kajaani (mutta auto on tällöinkin siis Pohjolan Matkan). Yleisimmin tällaisissa vaihtokauppatilanteissa lipputulot menevät siihen firmaan, jonka kuljettaja vuoroa ajaa riippumatta auton kyljessä lukevasta nimestä. Tästäkin on varmasti poikkeuksia. *Killerpop* voinee kertoa Veolian ja Länsilinjain Tampere - Kauhajoki -kimpan kiemuroista.

----------


## antti

Tällaista tämä firma itse kertoo omassa verkkolehdessään:  http://www.pohjolanliikenne.fi/fi/in...i/VL02072.html

----------


## antsa

Eli tuo Scania K310 Flyer Lohjalle tuli jo. 7 XEY-617, olisko ne Volvot sit 8 ja 9 ?

----------


## kuukanko

PL:n Golden Eagle -teli 139 on maalattu firman omiin väreihin. Onko jopa ensimmäinen PL:n omissa väreissä oleva Golden Eagle?

----------


## Aleksi.K

> PL:n Golden Eagle -teli 139 on maalattu firman omiin väreihin. Onko jopa ensimmäinen PL:n omissa väreissä oleva Golden Eagle?


Ettei ikä alkaisi siihen malliin jo tulemaan, että siirtyy tilausajo- ja vakiovuorokäyttöön?

----------


## esk1m0

Kyseinen auto on vielä Helsingin käytössä, mutta siirtyy pikkuhiljaa Kuopion varikolle. Helsinkiin tulee Turusta toinen Golden Eagle tilalle. Numerosta ei tietoa.

----------


## esk1m0

PL-127 tuli tilalle

----------


## kuukanko

Ilmalan pihassa näytti tänään seisovan kokovalkoinen Flyer vielä ilman teippejä. Olisikohan kyse jommasta kummasta Miskan listalta numeroilla 86 ja 87 löytyvistä uusista Finnair-busseista?

Toinen vielä A.E. Koskisen väreissä olevista Van Hooleista on seissyt jo jokusen viikon Ilmalassa ja nyt sen viereen näytti ilmestyneen toinenkin.

----------


## Hujis

> Ilmalan pihassa näytti tänään seisovan kokovalkoinen Flyer vielä ilman teippejä. Olisikohan kyse jommasta kummasta Miskan listalta numeroilla 86 ja 87 löytyvistä uusista Finnair-busseista?


Tosiaan 1+2-ovinen kulkupeli näytti Ilmalassa seisovan.

----------


## Hujis

Ilmalassa seisova peli näyttää olevan auto #87, sillä auto #86 (XEY-650) on jo otettu liikenteeseen ja näyttää tältä:

----------


## kuukanko

PL:n uusi Volvo B9R / Lahti Flyer 520 numerolla 9 ja rekkarilla JHK-488 oli tänään Kaivokselassa.

----------


## esk1m0

Uusi finnair-bussi ilmalassa (pl-87)

----------


## Hujis

Uutukainen rundilla talon ympäri, Aasia-teemaahan tähänkin tuli. Et sattunut esk1m0 olemaan ruorissa?  :Wink:

----------


## esk1m0

En ole kyseisellä "hirviöllä" ajellut. Sen sisarautolla (Pl-86):lla olen ajanut 3 kierrosta linjaa. Hauska muutos noihin iänikuisiin Scanioihin.
Volvo kun on hieman erillainen ajaa :Smile:  On i-shiftiä ja muuta hauskaa.

----------


## esk1m0

Pl-50 siirtyy "ansaitulle eläkkelle" muihin hommiin. Mielummin olisin luopunut Pl-51:stä. Se kun on punainen joka herättää kummastusta pienessä kulkijassa.

----------


## Hujis

> AEK-numerolla 2 ollut midi-MAN/Van Hool sen sijaan on ollut alkukesästä lähtien seisomassa Ilmalassa ja on vielä vanhoissa väreissä.


Jos en ihan väärin nähnyt männä viikolla, tämä kulkupeli ajelee nyt Etelän Bussien lipun alla.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Jo kauan palvellut nivel-Van Hool seisoskeli Lauantaina rivissä Ilmalan varikolla. Onkohan missä liikenteessä nykyisin?

----------


## Hujis

> Jo kauan palvellut nivel-Van Hool seisoskeli Lauantaina rivissä Ilmalan varikolla. Onkohan missä liikenteessä nykyisin?


Taitaapi olla Tammisaaressa koululaisajoissa.

----------


## kuukanko

Ilmalassa seisoo kokosininen Flyer. Taitaa olla uusi Finnair-bussi, olisikohan Miskan listalla mainittu PL 73?

----------


## vristo

Etumatka-lehden mukaan PL:lle tulee loppuvuonna kolme E4-Scalaa Kotkaan, 2 pikavuoro-OmniExpressiä ja 3 vakiovuoro-OmniExpressiä. Scaloista yhden istuinmäärää on pienennetty ja saatu paljon lisää seisomapaikkoja, joilla hoidetaan ruuhkaliikenteen tarpeet.

----------


## Miska

> Scaloista yhden istuinmäärää on pienennetty ja saatu paljon lisää seisomapaikkoja, joilla hoidetaan ruuhkaliikenteen tarpeet.


Kyseessä lienee Jyrkilän katureista tuttu ratkaisu eli normaalia tuplasti isompi lastenvaunutila. Tämän auton voisikin olettaa menevän Länsi-Kotkan linjoille.

----------


## Eki

> 11. UUJ-290 SCANIA IKARUS E95 PHOENIX ex KOSKINEN


Nykyään Pekola #29. Kokovalkoinen keltaisella raidalla.

----------


## J_J

PL:llä numerolla 49 palvellut AGV-376 on kuuleman mukaan saanut uuden omistajan pohjoisesta. Ylläs Express / Satokangas kyseessä.

----------


## aki

25.11

Uutuuttaan kiiltävä PL 15 (scania omniexpress 340) lähti Kampista klo 17.05 linjalle U486, mahtavan näköinen peli!

----------


## Lipton

Tänään tuo lähti klo 14:00 Kampista uusiin seikkailuihin. Nivel-VanHool muuten tuli viime perjantaina vastaan Salossa (!) ja aika sopisi Salo-Inkere-Rekijoki-Somero vakioon.

PL107 muuten näkyi saaneen ähtäri-look "facelift" keulailmeen, ollut mahdollisesti osallisena jossain kolarissa? Kenelläkään tietoa kyseisestä ja milloin on tuo keularemontti väsäilty kyseiseen lossiin?

----------


## JT

PL #168 (GBZ-110, Volvo B10B Lahti 400 vm. 1996) on palannut takaisin Uudellemaalle - ainakin tänään näkyi olevan Kirkkonummen liikenteessä. Uutenahan se liikennöi hetken aikaa Länsi-Uudenmaan vakiovuoroilla ennen siitymistään Espoon 35:lle yhdeksi vakioautoksi jolloin matkustamoon vaihdettiin peltikuppi-istuimet. Välissä auto oli Kuopio-Siilinjärven 35:llä ja ennen Uudellemaalle paluuta Savonlinnan paikkurissa. Nyt siinä näytti olevan taas vaihdettu pehmeät korkeaselkänojaiset penkit.

----------


## Zambo

> PL #168 (GBZ-110, Volvo B10B Lahti 400 vm. 1996) on palannut takaisin Uudellemaalle


Taitaa olla myös linjakilvet uusittu jossain vaiheessa kiertuetta.

----------


## Kuru

> PL #168 (GBZ-110, Volvo B10B Lahti 400 vm. 1996) on palannut takaisin Uudellemaalle - ainakin tänään näkyi olevan Kirkkonummen liikenteessä. Uutenahan se liikennöi hetken aikaa Länsi-Uudenmaan vakiovuoroilla ennen siitymistään Espoon 35:lle yhdeksi vakioautoksi jolloin matkustamoon vaihdettiin peltikuppi-istuimet. Välissä auto oli Kuopio-Siilinjärven 35:llä ja ennen Uudellemaalle paluuta Savonlinnan paikkurissa. Nyt siinä näytti olevan taas vaihdettu pehmeät korkeaselkänojaiset penkit.


Tuli kirkkonummelle syksyllä 2010, on lähinnä lähiajossa viime aikoina johtuen pienemmästä istuinpaikkamäärästä.

----------


## killerpop

No niin, Pohjolan Liikenteen vuoden 2011 kalustohankinnat näyttävät seuraavalta

- 18 kpl Iveco Crossway LE
- 3 kpl Scania K280 UB 6x2*4 / Lahti Scala
- 1 kpl Scania K230 UB / Lahti Scala
- 3 kpl Scania K400 IB OmniExpress 360
- 2 kpl Scania K320IB OmniExpress 340
- 5 kpl Scania K320IB OmniExpress 320

crosswayt ja teli-Scalat HSL-liikenteeseen, pätkä-Scala Kotkaan, 360 Omnit pikaan, 340 Omnit Finnairiin ja 320 Omnit sitten vakioille.

----------


## Kuru

^Huonointa kalustohankinnassa on että omniexpressejä hankittiin lisää opticruisella, tosin finskiin näytti olevan zf:llä, pääsiköhän kuskit vaikuttamaan?

----------


## killerpop

Jokos muuten Irisbus Arwayt #93, #94 ja #95 on toimitettu?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> No niin, Pohjolan Liikenteen vuoden 2011 kalustohankinnat näyttävät seuraavalta
> 
> - 18 kpl Iveco Crossway LE
> - 3 kpl Scania K280 UB 6x2*4 / Lahti Scala.


Tulevatko voitetuille linjoille e18, e19 ja 512/A?

----------


## JT

> No niin, Pohjolan Liikenteen vuoden 2011 kalustohankinnat näyttävät seuraavalta
> 
> - 18 kpl Iveco Crossway LE
> - 3 kpl Scania K280 UB 6x2*4 / Lahti Scala





> Tulevatko voitetuille linjoille e18, e19 ja 512/A?


Nuo e18(Z), e19 ja 512A käsittävät yhteensä 19 autoa, joten pari Crosswaytä jää niistä yli. Voisin kuvitella, että ylijäävillä korvataan edelleen HSL-liikenteessä palvelevia yli-ikäisiä autoja (#836, 847 ja 848).

----------


## Eki

> ^Huonointa kalustohankinnassa on että omniexpressejä hankittiin lisää opticruisella...


Mitäs siinä sitten..? Tai no, riippuu tietysti, ovatko kytkinpolkimella vai ilman. Kumpi versio tuossa on kyseessä? Vaan eipä tuo I-Shiftin veroinen liene sittenkään.

----------


## Kuru

> Mitäs siinä sitten..? Tai no, riippuu tietysti, ovatko kytkinpolkimella vai ilman. Kumpi versio tuossa on kyseessä? Vaan eipä tuo I-Shiftin veroinen liene sittenkään.


Kytkinpolkimettomia näytti olevan. Kyllähän se pitkänmatkan autona varmaan menettelisi, muttei kuitenkaan lähiliikenteeseen.

----------


## Hasse

Yksi noista uusista Ivecoista on menossa Karjalohjalle auto no78 tilalle joka on kohta siirtymässä Lohjalle 23 tilalle joka on siiretty Kirkkonumelle

----------


## Kuru

> Yksi noista uusista Ivecoista on menossa Karjalohjalle auto no78 tilalle joka on kohta siirtymässä Lohjalle 23 tilalle joka on siiretty Kirkkonumelle


PL23 meni inkooseen 169:n tilalle.

----------


## JT

Kirkkonummen toimipisteeseen mennyt uusi #37 CIJ-197 Scania K320 OmniExpress 320. Tänään näytti ainakin kulkevan linjoilla kierrossa, jossa #71:llä (vanhempi OmniExpress) oli tapana liikkua.

----------


## JT

PL #86 (ex. Finnair-bussi) nyt Valtionkaarissa.

----------


## JT

PL #49 (Scania K320 OmniExpress 320, CIJ-191) havaittu linjalla 290.

----------


## Palomaa

30. Lokakuuta.

#885 - VDL Citea 12.9m
http://i45.tinypic.com/n71s7p.jpg

Onko kellään tietoa onko tämä siis menossa Arrivalle tai jollekkin muulle Movian alaisuudessa toimivalle yritykselle sillä väritys ja sisustus, penkit tms. täsmää täydellisesti varsinkin Tanskan suuntaan Arrivalle.

----------


## jodo

Joo, Kööpenhaminan autoja on.  En tosin tiedä minkä firman.

----------


## killerpop

> 30. Lokakuuta.
> 
> #885 - VDL Citea 12.9m
> http://i45.tinypic.com/n71s7p.jpg
> 
> Onko kellään tietoa onko tämä siis menossa Arrivalle tai jollekkin muulle Movian alaisuudessa toimivalle yritykselle sillä väritys ja sisustus, penkit tms. täsmää täydellisesti varsinkin Tanskan suuntaan Arrivalle.


Jos tuosta autosta on alustanumero katsottu läpi, niin voi vertailla vaikkapa http://www.danskebusser.dk/bus/vognl...eri.php?ID=137 listan toistaiseksi alimpaan ehdokkaaseen, eli tähän, täsmäisikö. Jos ei, niin sitten sitä ei ole Tanskassakaan dokumentoitu.

----------


## Palomaa

> Jos tuosta autosta on alustanumero katsottu läpi


Katson tänään päivällä jos tulee mahdollisuus.

----------


## killerpop

> Jos tuosta autosta on alustanumero katsottu läpi, niin voi vertailla vaikkapa http://www.danskebusser.dk/bus/vognl...eri.php?ID=137 listan toistaiseksi alimpaan ehdokkaaseen, eli tähän, täsmäisikö. Jos ei, niin sitten sitä ei ole Tanskassakaan dokumentoitu.





> Pohjolan Liikenne 885
> Käyt.otto 06.06.12


Toistaiseksi (ilman alustanumeroa) näyttää siltä, että kyseessä on todellakin Arriva #8961 (DF89158), kun käyttöönottopäivämääräkin täsmää.

----------


## kuukanko

Uusi Finnair-bussi on päässyt töihin:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Pohjolan Liikenne hankkii kahdeksan uutta, Euro5-päästötasoista, pikavuoroautoa:

http://www.pohjolanliikenne.fi/fi/in.../news_133.html

Busseihin tulee lisäksi uusi matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmä, matkustajat saavat infomonitoreiden kautta tietoa mm. bussimatkan kulusta:

http://www.pohjolanliikenne.fi/fi/in.../news_132.html

----------


## 034

> Pohjolan Liikenne hankkii kahdeksan uutta, Euro5-päästötasoista, pikavuoroautoa:
> 
> http://www.pohjolanliikenne.fi/fi/in.../news_133.html
> 
> Busseihin tulee lisäksi uusi matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmä, matkustajat saavat infomonitoreiden kautta tietoa mm. bussimatkan kulusta:
> 
> http://www.pohjolanliikenne.fi/fi/in.../news_132.html


Tässä autossa sitä kokeiltiin nähtävästi..



> PL:n #196 autossa on jo jonkin aikaa ollut testissä realiaigaiset GPS:sään perustuva aikataulunäytöt. Yksi edessä (iso LCD näyttö) ja keskellä autoa (pieni LCD) Kuten turistiautoissa yleensä näkee. No Nyt 5.4. auto oli (huollossa?) ja käyttöliittymään tehtiin muutoksia. Ylen uutisia ei näy enään niin useasti ja eri "diaoja" ei näy. Eli ennen 5.4 Se toimi paremmin. Tosin keulan näyttö pimeni jo parissa viikossa. (ennen huoltoa) Ja karttakuva jumittaa isoksi Paimiosta Vaskion pysäkin välillä karttakuva oli iso. Vaskion pysäkin jälkeen tulikin jo VR:n junatietoja. Paimion ja Vaskion pysäkeiden välillä ei näkynyt mitään muuta kuin isokarttakuva. Ennen huoltoa siinä näkyi kokonais aikataulu ja uutisia/lentotietoja. Eli joku meni päivityksessä pieleen. Huvittavinta että ajassa ei ole otettu huomioon maksutapahtumia. Tästä johtuen esimerkiksi Salon saapumisaika on 19:55 ja Kivihovissa pitäisi olla 20:15.. Mites tämä onnistuu? Näyttöön ilmestyy keltaisella uusi realiaika jos myöhässä ollaan 6min.

----------


## sm3

Bussihan ei kulje täsmälleen aikataulussa joten niiden pysähdysaikojen pitäisi olla aina reaaliaikaisia eikä perustua aikatauluihin. Muuten ne ajat heittävät aina joitain minuutteja.

Jos pätkiminen johtuukin GPS yhteyden katkeamisesta jolloin systeemi menee jumiin? Jos päivityksessä on jotain sählätty yhteysasetusten kanssa tai muuta.

Oliko tuo PL:n #196 millä linjalla?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos pätkiminen johtuukin GPS yhteyden katkeamisesta jolloin systeemi menee jumiin? Jos päivityksessä on jotain sählätty yhteysasetusten kanssa tai muuta.


Tarkoitatko nyt ihan varmasti GPS-yhteyttä, joka kuitenkin toimii käytännössä säällä kuin säällä missä tahansa muualla kuin tunnelissa? En tiedä voiko GPS:n suhteen edes puhua yhteydestä, koska GPS-laite ainoastaan kuuntelee GPS-satelliittien aikapulsseja.

----------


## sm3

> Tarkoitatko nyt ihan varmasti GPS-yhteyttä, joka kuitenkin toimii käytännössä säällä kuin säällä missä tahansa muualla kuin tunnelissa? En tiedä voiko GPS:n suhteen edes puhua yhteydestä, koska GPS-laite ainoastaan kuuntelee GPS-satelliittien aikapulsseja.


Juu, en meinannyt GPS.ää väärä sana tuli, tarkotin siis tietoliikenneyhteyttä josta uutiset ja muu tieto tulee. Katvealueita matkalla mahtuu aina niin tapatuisiko se jumittaminen niissä kohtaa joissa on katve. Tietokone kun on aikas tyhmä niin en ihmettelisi vaikka menisi jumiin siksi kun ei pääse lukemaan kaipaamaansa dataa verkosta.

----------


## JaM

> PL:n #196 autossa on jo jonkin aikaa ollut testissä realiaigaiset GPS:sään perustuva aikataulunäytöt. Yksi edessä (iso LCD näyttö) ja keskellä autoa (pieni LCD) Kuten turistiautoissa yleensä näkee. No Nyt 5.4. auto oli (huollossa?) ja käyttöliittymään tehtiin muutoksia. Ylen uutisia ei näy enään niin useasti ja eri "diaoja" ei näy. Eli ennen 5.4 Se toimi paremmin. Tosin keulan näyttö pimeni jo parissa viikossa. (ennen huoltoa) Ja karttakuva jumittaa isoksi Paimiosta Vaskion pysäkin välillä karttakuva oli iso. Vaskion pysäkin jälkeen tulikin jo VR:n junatietoja. Paimion ja Vaskion pysäkeiden välillä ei näkynyt mitään muuta kuin isokarttakuva. Ennen huoltoa siinä näkyi kokonais aikataulu ja uutisia/lentotietoja. Eli joku meni päivityksessä pieleen. Huvittavinta että ajassa ei ole otettu huomioon maksutapahtumia. Tästä johtuen esimerkiksi Salon saapumisaika on 19:55 ja Kivihovissa pitäisi olla 20:15.. Mites tämä onnistuu? Näyttöön ilmestyy keltaisella uusi realiaika jos myöhässä ollaan 6min.


Matkustin tuolla PL 196:lla Turusta Saloon maaliskuun alkupäivinä juuri tuolla 19:00 lähdöllä Turusta. Järjestelmä oli silloin käytössä ja se oli ensimmäinen kerta kun näin tuollaista systeemiä missään. Mielestäni kaikki pelitti silloin erinomaisesti ja erilaisia näkymiä matkan kulkuun liittyen oli tarjolla melkeinpä liiankin runsaasti. Toisaalta matkan aikana on asiasta kiinnostuneille ihan riittävästi aikaa omaksua kaikkien eri näkymien tarjoama informaatio.

Eli lentoaikataulut, junien aikataulut ja Ylen uutissivut olivat tuolloin tarjolla. Mielestäni on luonnollista, että karttanäkymää esitetään eri tarkkuuksilla auton nopeuden mukaan. Turun keskustassa ryömittäessä hyvinkin yksityiskohtainen näkymä on perusteltua kun taas Tammisilta-Märy välillä kun mennään koko matka 100 km/h niin vähän väljempikin näkymä riittää. Muistaakseni karttanäkymiä oli kolmea erilaista.

Mitä aikanäkymiin tulee niin järjestelmähän näytti kolmea eri aikaa, joista vain kahta samalla kertaa. Aikatauluaikaa ja todellista aikaa, sekä suuremmalla kuin viiden minuutin viivellä aikatauluaikaa johon oli lisätty kertynyt viive. Omalla matkallani oltiin lähes koko matka noin 2-3 minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä mutta Märyssä viive meni yli viiden minuutin, eli kun aikataulun mukaan paikalla olisi pitänyt olla 19:40 niin siinä oltiin vasta 19:46. Aikataulun mukaan tuo vuoro on Salossa 19:55 ja koska nuo pikavuoropysäkit on aikataulutettu melko rennosti niin minunkin matkallani kävi niin, että auto oli Salossa melko tarkkaan 19:55 ja järjestelmä vääntäytyi ajan tasalle Saloran pysäkin ja linja-autoaseman välillä. 

Sitä en ymmärrä mitä Salon ja Kivihovin ajoilla on tekemistä järjestelmän kanssa koska se on aikatauluun kirjattu noin että Salo 19:55 ja Kivihovi 20:15.

Kaiken kaikkiaan järjestelmä oli positiivinen yllätys. Olin kyllä ajatellut, että joskus tuollaisiakin varmasti tulee mutta en olisi osannut kuvitella sen toimivan noin hyvin ja tarjoavan noin paljon informaatiota heti ensimmäisellä kerralla kun tuollaiseen törmään.

----------


## 034

Uutena se toimikin hyvin. Sitten edellä jo mainittujen päivitysten&huoltojen yhteydessä se on alkanut reistailla. Olen jossain kohtaa maininnut päivämäärien kera PL#196 infonäyttöjen ongelmista.

Idea on hyvä. Esimerkki epäonnistuneesta päivityksestä on kun kartta ei enää zoomannut nopeuden mukaan vaan meni Turusta Saloon lähikuvana. Eikä mitään tietoja (uutisia ym) näyttänyt.

----------


## bussifriikki

Infonäytöt olivat käytössä PL 199:ssä U-linjalla 540. Ruuduissa näkyi sijainti kartalla, vaihtoyhteydet ja lähtevien lentokoneiden aikataulut.

Tässä kuvia

----------


## Karosa

> Tässä kuvia


Näyttää hienolta systeemiltä! Toimivuudesta en tiedä, ovat niin vähän aikaa ollut vasta.

----------


## Koala

Minkähänlaista tekniikkaa tässä on taustalla? Jokin HELMI-pömpelin tyylinen?

----------


## sm3

Pääsin kanssa seuraamaan tuota näyttöä Lahti Eaglen kyydissä Helsinki - Salo - Turku reitillä tiistaina (kylkinumeroa en muista). Toimi ihan hyvin, näytti reitin lähikuvana, uutiset pyöri, säätiedot näky, jatkoyhteydet ja juna-aikataulut ja jotain muutakin saatto olla. Tänään taas klo 13:30 Turusta Helsinkiin lähteneessä autossa näytöt olivat pimeänä, ja jälleen kylkinumero unohtu katsoa.

Kartta ainakin perustuu minusta Google Mapsiin ainakin ulkonäkö ja latautumistapa on samalaiset. Perustuu varmaan samaan paikannustoimintoon jonka voi kuka vain ottaa käyttöön tuolla Google Maps sivulla? Reitit vaan luotu siihen sitten ja pysäkkien nimet. Uutiset tulee YLE:ltä ja pohja aikas sama kuin aamuisin TV:ssä pyörivässä uutisikkunassa.

----------


## sane

> Kartta ainakin perustuu minusta Google Mapsiin ainakin ulkonäkö ja latautumistapa on samalaiset. Perustuu varmaan samaan paikannustoimintoon jonka voi kuka vain ottaa käyttöön tuolla Google Maps sivulla? Reitit vaan luotu siihen sitten ja pysäkkien nimet. Uutiset tulee YLE:ltä ja pohja aikas sama kuin aamuisin TV:ssä pyörivässä uutisikkunassa.


En tunne tämän järjestelmän toteutusta, mutta kommentoin silti. Periaatteessa tuollaisen tekeminen on hyvinkin yksinkertaista, järjestelmän saisi kasaan gps-paikantimella, esim. Raspberry pi tietokoneella ja mokkulalla, sekä kohtuullsella määrällä ohjelmointia, jolloin tarvittavan raudan hinta pyörii 100  luokassa.

Google tarjoaa karttojaan käyttöön varsin avoimesti rajapintojen välityksellä, jolloin ohjelmoijat voivat hakea niiden välityksellä tietyn osan kartasta. Kartalle voidaan myös piirtää kuvoita hyödyntäen koordinaatteja, eli annetaan leveys- ja pituuspiirit jolla bussi sijaitsee ja keskitetään kartta vielä tämän pisteen ympärille. Päivitetään esim 100 ms välein jolloin liike näyttää varsin sulavalta.

Myös pysäkit saa piirrettyä kartalle pituus- ja leveyspiirien mukaan, ja reitin piirtämiseen voidaan hyödyntää tien korostamista, jolloin tien mutkien sijainteja ei tarvitse tuntea tarkasti.

Eli ei hyödynnetä paikantamiseen googlen tarjoamia palveluita, vaan gps-paikantimen tarjoamaa sijaintitietoa, jonka perusteella ladataan oikea kohta kartasta halutulla zoom-tasolla rajapintojen välityksellä. Tätä ennen kartalle on lisätty reitti ja tieto pysäkeistä.

----------


## Koala

Samaa mä juuri mietin että kyllähän tällaisen tietokoneella toteuttaa mutta millainen on käyttöliittymä kuljettajalle? Tuskin bussissa on mitään läppäriä jonka kuljettaja aamulla käynnistelee ja laittaa softat pyörimään vaan kenties jokin simppelimpi laatikko?

----------


## JaM

En keksi mitään syytä miksi järjestelmän kuljettajakäyttöliittymän pitäisi sisältää mitään muita toimintoja kuin virta päälle ja virta pois. Jos sitäkään toimintoa ei sitten haluta kytkeä auton muihin virtoihin.

----------


## JT

Matkustin eilen PL:n pikavuorolla Helsingistä Hankoon mutta vuoron autossa (#973) sisänäytöt olivat koko matkan ajan pimeinä. Eli luultavasti joko Hangon linjaa ei ole vielä liitetty järjestelmään, kuljettaja ei ollut kytkenyt järjestelmää päälle tai laitteistossa oli jotain muuta vikaa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Pohjolan Liikenteen #144 ja #145 maalattu omiin väreihin.

----------


## Star 701

> Pohjolan Liikenteen #144 ja #145 maalattu omiin väreihin.


Eiköhän Pohjolan Liikenne vähitellen irtaannu tuosta EB-järjestelmästä jossainvaiheessa.. Itse ainakin henkilökohtaisesti epäilen niin.. 

Mutta eipä nuo matalat keskiovihärpäkkeet välttämättä kovin käytännöllisiä linjalla olekkaan ainakaan Pikavuorokäytössä.. Voi olla, että löytävät työnsarkaa vakiovuorokäytöstä..  :Wink:

----------


## Lasse

> Eiköhän Pohjolan Liikenne vähitellen irtaannu tuosta EB-järjestelmästä jossainvaiheessa.. Itse ainakin henkilökohtaisesti epäilen niin.. 
> 
> Mutta eipä nuo matalat keskiovihärpäkkeet välttämättä kovin käytännöllisiä linjalla olekkaan ainakaan Pikavuorokäytössä.. Voi olla, että löytävät työnsarkaa vakiovuorokäytöstä..


Kyllähän nuo 144 ja 145 pyörivät edelleen uusissa väreissään hyvin tehokkaasti pikavuoroilla. Lisäksi olen havainnut viime aikoina auton 72 melko usein HKI-TKU linjalla.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Eiköhän Pohjolan Liikenne vähitellen irtaannu tuosta EB-järjestelmästä jossainvaiheessa.. Itse ainakin henkilökohtaisesti epäilen niin..


Alamäki irtautui jo EB:stä, Savonlinjalle ei ole vuosikausiin tullut uutta EB-autoa ja ajelee millon milläkin. Eli eiköhän koko EB ala pikku hiljaa olemaan mennen talven lumia. Se oli 20 vuotta sitten hyvä idea, nyt puhaltaa uudet tuulet..

----------


## Lasse

> Alamäki irtautui jo EB:stä, Savonlinjalle ei ole vuosikausiin tullut uutta EB-autoa ja ajelee millon milläkin. Eli eiköhän koko EB ala pikku hiljaa olemaan mennen talven lumia. Se oli 20 vuotta sitten hyvä idea, nyt puhaltaa uudet tuulet..


Ja sama kehityssuunta on ollut myös Norjan Nor-Way Bussekspressenillä, josta idea Expressbussiin aikoinaan haettiin.
Toisaalta siellä on nyt ilmestynyt Nor-Way logot myös aiemmin kilpailijana toimineen Lavprisekspressenin kalustoon.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Savonlinjalle ei ole vuosikausiin tullut uutta EB-autoa ja ajelee millon milläkin..


Savonlinja on myös maalannut myös melko vauhdikkaasti EB-autoja omiin väreihin. Tämä selittänee sitä, miksei heille ole uusiakaan EB-autoja tullut.

----------


## Joonas Pio

PL 107 on ilmestynyt Imatran varikolle. Ei liene kovinkaan vaikeaa arvata, että se tulee Imatra-Lappeenranta -runkoliikenteeseen 1.7. alkaen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> PL 107 on ilmestynyt Imatran varikolle. Ei liene kovinkaan vaikeaa arvata, että se tulee Imatra-Lappeenranta -runkoliikenteeseen 1.7. alkaen.


Toinen auto on PL 124. En ole varma, onko noita kolmaskin, sillä en nähnyt kunnolla oliko 107 124:n seurana sillan alla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> En ole varma, onko noita kolmaskin, sillä en nähnyt kunnolla oliko 107 124:n seurana sillan alla.


Kolme autoa, kolmas on PL 158. Auto 124 näytti olevan ainakin tänään varalla.

----------


## JT

Pohjolan Liikenne on alkanut brändäämään bussejaan violettiin väriin. http://pohjolanliikenne.fi/fi/index/.../news_160.html

Vaikuttaisi siltä, että ExpressBusista vetäytymisen vuoksi EB-väritteisiä busseja maalataan ensisijaisesti uuteen väritykseen ja kuulemma jokin auto olisi jo uuden värityksen saanut päälleen.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Vaikuttaisi siltä, että ExpressBusista vetäytymisen vuoksi EB-väritteisiä busseja maalataan ensisijaisesti uuteen väritykseen ja kuulemma jokin auto olisi jo uuden värityksen saanut päälleen.


PL 183 on maalattu, kuva Pohjolan Liikenteen Facebook-sivulta:
https://www.facebook.com/pohjolanlii...3760771718868/

----------


## kuukanko

> Vaikuttaisi siltä, että ExpressBusista vetäytymisen vuoksi EB-väritteisiä busseja maalataan ensisijaisesti uuteen väritykseen ja kuulemma jokin auto olisi jo uuden värityksen saanut päälleen.


Saas nähdä, laitetaanko samassa yhteydessä kasa vanhimpia EB-autoja poistoon ja maalataan tilalle violetiksi nyt vakiovuoroliikenteessä olevia uudehkoja vessallisia autoja. Joka tapauksessa PL voi laittaa runsaasti vanhaa kalustoa poistoon siinä vaiheessa, kun kymmenet uudet autot tulevat Kirkkonummen ja Sipoon liikenteeseen loppuvuoden aikana.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Saas nähdä, laitetaanko samassa yhteydessä kasa vanhimpia EB-autoja poistoon ja maalataan tilalle violetiksi nyt vakiovuoroliikenteessä olevia uudehkoja vessallisia autoja.


Eiköhän ainakin Eaglet poisteta tai siirretä provinssiin vakiovuoroille. Ymmärsinkö oikein, että vain pikavuoroautot saavat tämän uuden värityksen?

----------


## Miska

> Saas nähdä, laitetaanko samassa yhteydessä kasa vanhimpia EB-autoja poistoon ja maalataan tilalle violetiksi nyt vakiovuoroliikenteessä olevia uudehkoja vessallisia autoja.


Tähän kategoriaan kuulunevat ainakin autot 2 ja 19 (Scania OmniExpress 340 vm. 2012); 55, 72 ja 82 (Volvo 9700S NG vm. 2012) sekä Finnair-bussit 65 ja 66 (Volvo 9700S UG vm. 2013)

----------


## Karosa

> Tähän kategoriaan kuulunevat ainakin autot


Mites 144, 145 jotka ovat jo vähän aikaa sitten valtionkaariin laitettuja?

----------


## Miska

> Mites 144, 145 jotka ovat jo vähän aikaa sitten valtionkaariin laitettuja?


Nehän ovat ajaneet pikavuoroja tähänkin asti.

----------


## 401

> PL 183 on maalattu, kuva Pohjolan Liikenteen Facebook-sivulta:
> https://www.facebook.com/pohjolanlii...3760771718868/


Äh, ja minä kun luulin olevani nopea! Aina muut ehtii ensin!  :Razz: 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/953655...n/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/953655...n/photostream/

----------


## Bussipoika

> Äh, ja minä kun luulin olevani nopea! Aina muut ehtii ensin! 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/953655...n/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/953655...n/photostream/


No, eihän se haittaa, koska PL:n arvontaan Instagramissa voi osallistua lokakuulle asti  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

PL 197 (9700) on maalattu uudelleen

----------


## bussikuvaaja

PL 195 EB Eagle oli 12 km Iisalmesta Kuopioon päin parkissa pikavuoropysäkillä täysin pimeänä.

----------


## Bussipoika

Omnicity 857 on siirretty Lohjalle.

----------


## Joonas Pio

PL 970 bongattu lilassa värityksessä Imatralla tänään.

----------


## JT

#164 (Eagle 560) nähty uudessa violetissa värissä.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Auto 62 Flyer hinauksessa Lahdentiellä Jakomäen kohdalla Helsinkiin päin, tänää 19:30 aikoihin

----------


## Joonas Pio

PL 125 seisoi tänään (13.11.) Imatran varikolla.

----------


## sm3

Mitä ovat kolme PL:n pikavuorobussia veturitien vieressä Ilmalassa. Siellä on mm Golden Eagle 471. Eilen taisi vielä olla peräti neljä bussia siinä. Aiemmin siinä oli vain uusissa väreissä oleva 9700 volvo. Nyt vaan kiinnitin huomiota että kaikki siinä olevat bussit ovat vanhoja ja mietin sen takia syytä niiden siinä oloon.

----------


## vristo

> Mitä ovat kolme PL:n pikavuorobussia veturitien vieressä Ilmalassa. Siellä on mm Golden Eagle 471. Eilen taisi vielä olla peräti neljä bussia siinä. Aiemmin siinä oli vain uusissa väreissä oleva 9700 volvo. Nyt vaan kiinnitin huomiota että kaikki siinä olevat bussit ovat vanhoja ja mietin sen takia syytä niiden siinä oloon.


Nämä PL:n Veturitien varikolla seisovat kaukoliikenteen bussit odottavat uusien "kuosien" vaihtoa (teippausta). Näitä tehdään siis myös Veturitiellä. Lisäksi seassa saattaa olla vanhempaa, jo käytöstä poistettua linja-autokalustoa, jotka odottavat myyntiä tai romutusta.

----------


## bussifriikki

Haluaisinpa nähdä Golden Eaglen uusissa pikavuoroväreissä  :Redface:

----------


## Joonas Pio

PL 942 on riisuttu EB-väreistä, tilalla normaalit valtionkaaret.

----------


## Prompter

Pohjolan Liikenne 42 (LGG-226 / Scania K113 Lahti Eagle 451) on varmaankin myyty jollekin uudelle omistajalle Mäntsälässä. Ajelee ainakin Mäntsälän koulukyytejä EB-kaarissa ilman minkään firman tunnuksia linjakilvissään tilausajo...

----------


## Bussipoika

> Pohjolan Liikenne 42 (LGG-226 / Scania K113 Lahti Eagle 451) on varmaankin myyty jollekin uudelle omistajalle Mäntsälässä. Ajelee ainakin Mäntsälän koulukyytejä EB-kaarissa ilman minkään firman tunnuksia linjakilvissään tilausajo...


Mietinkin, että mikä auto seisoskeli itsenäisyyspäivänä Mäntsälän l-asemalla... Silloin siinä taisi olla kylläkin jokin määränpääkyltti tuulilasissa.

----------


## Eppu

> Pohjolan Liikenne 42 (LGG-226 / Scania K113 Lahti Eagle 451) on varmaankin myyty jollekin uudelle omistajalle Mäntsälässä. Ajelee ainakin Mäntsälän koulukyytejä EB-kaarissa ilman minkään firman tunnuksia linjakilvissään tilausajo...


No mahdollisia ovat vissiinkin Seppälä ja Lampola. Ennemmin toki noista viimeinen kun tuskin seppälälle scaniaa eikä edes noin vanhaa. Vai mitenkäs kajon? Sillä ei vaan isoja autoja taida ennestään olla ainuttakaan...

----------


## Karosa

> No mahdollisia ovat vissiinkin Seppälä ja Lampola.


Auto on ML-Charterin.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Sillä ei vaan isoja autoja taida ennestään olla ainuttakaan...


Kajonilla on jokin 50 paikkanen Volvon Teli Carrus 602, en saa rekisterinumeroa nyt mieleen.

----------


## killerpop

> Kajonilla on jokin 50 paikkanen Volvon Teli Carrus 602, en saa rekisterinumeroa nyt mieleen.


Google muistaa tuonkin, ellei ole vaihtunut http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/import/kor...I424FI&lang=SE

----------


## JT

PL #978 (Scania K124 Carrus Regal 350 vm. 1999) on valtionkaarissa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

PL 4 (Volvo B12 Carrus Regal 350) on saanut valtionkaaret. Kuva

----------


## Aleksi.K

Miltähän varikolta Hangon pikavuorot ajetaan nykyään? En ole tämän vuoden puolella havainnut yhtään Hangon pikaa "uusissa pikavuoroväreissä" vaan kaikki valtionkaariautoja..

----------


## kuukanko

> En ole tämän vuoden puolella havainnut yhtään Hangon pikaa "uusissa pikavuoroväreissä" vaan kaikki valtionkaariautoja..


PL on jättänyt hakemuksen Hangon pikojen muuttamisesta vakiovuoroiksi. Ehkä sen vuoksi Hangon pikoja varten ei ole edes maalattu busseja uusiin pikaväreihin.

----------


## Hasse

> Miltähän varikolta Hangon pikavuorot ajetaan nykyään? En ole tämän vuoden puolella havainnut yhtään Hangon pikaa "uusissa pikavuoroväreissä" vaan kaikki valtionkaariautoja..


Nuo Hangon pikavuorot ovat pikavuoroja Helsinki - Inkoo väli & Inkoo - Hankoo väli se on ihan perusvuoro.

----------


## Madmax

> Nuo Hangon pikavuorot ovat pikavuoroja Helsinki - Inkoo väli & Inkoo - Hankoo väli se on ihan perusvuoro.


Eikö se joka päivä ajettava ajeta pikana Helsinki - Tammisaari välillä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Eli noi Hangon vuorot muuttuu U-linjoiksi 190/190K Helsinki-Hanko? Homma on varsin perusteltu sillä ovat kuitenkin sen verran hiljaisia ja matka-aika ei taida pidentyä muuten kun jos Kirkkonummella aletaan poikkeamaan matkakeskuksella.

----------


## Madmax

> Eli noi Hangon vuorot muuttuu U-linjoiksi 190/190K Helsinki-Hanko? Homma on varsin perusteltu sillä ovat kuitenkin sen verran hiljaisia ja matka-aika ei taida pidentyä muuten kun jos Kirkkonummella aletaan poikkeamaan matkakeskuksella.


Missä tuo on kerrottu että nuo pikavuorot olisivat muuttumassa koko matkalta vakioiksi.

----------


## pehkonen

> PL on jättänyt hakemuksen Hangon pikojen muuttamisesta vakiovuoroiksi. Ehkä sen vuoksi Hangon pikoja varten ei ole edes maalattu busseja uusiin pikaväreihin.





> Missä tuo on kerrottu että nuo pikavuorot olisivat muuttumassa koko matkalta vakioiksi.


Eiköhän tuossa hieman aikaisemmassa viestissä noin sanota?

----------


## kuukanko

PL:n Ilmalan varikolla on kaksi uutta Volvo 9700:aa pelkät kylkinumerot teipattuina: 108 GLP-183 ja 109 GLP-184.

Poistettuina ilman PL:n teippejä on 843, 908, 911 ja 919.

----------


## 034

Liedossa näyttäisi 9700 olevan PL #110

----------


## KriZuu

Numerolla 111 uusi pikavuoro-Volvo 9700S kilvin GLP-186.

----------


## Joonas Pio

PL 123 on siirtynyt Imatralle. Ja jos en nähnyt väärin, niin se oli tänään Ruokolahden vuorossa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Havaintoja Etelä-Karjalasta: viime perjantaina PL 123 (Scania K124 Carrus Vega) oli Imatralla Kuutostiellä hinauksessa ja tänään PL 107 (Scania K114 IB Kiitokori OmniStar) oli jäänyt tienposkeen Joutsenossa, hinausauto oli sitäkin hakemassa.

----------


## JT

PL #96:n lisäksi PL #75 muutettu Finnair-väristä valtionkaariin. Jälkimmäinen autoyksilö 29.10. linjalla 665A.

----------


## Joonas Pio

PL on julkaissut Instagramissa kuvan pikavuoroväreissä olevasta VDL Futurasta, kylkinumeroltaan 112, jonka kerrotaan tulevan Helsinki-Turku -reitille ensi vuoden alussa. Autoja on tekstin mukaan tulossa kaksi.

----------


## Melamies

> PL on julkaissut Instagramissa kuvan pikavuoroväreissä olevasta VDL Futurasta, kylkinumeroltaan 112, jonka kerrotaan tulevan Helsinki-Turku -reitille ensi vuoden alussa. Autoja on tekstin mukaan tulossa kaksi.


Loistavaa! VR voikin näillä uusilla hienoilla busseillaan vähentää junamatkustajia entisestään Helsinki-Turku-reitillä, joka voidaankiin kohta lopettaa kokonaan. No, sittenpä ei tarvitse rakentaa Espoon kaupunkirataakaan.

----------


## zige94

> Loistavaa! VR voikin näillä uusilla hienoilla busseillaan vähentää junamatkustajia entisestään Helsinki-Turku-reitillä, joka voidaankiin kohta lopettaa kokonaan. No, sittenpä ei tarvitse rakentaa Espoon kaupunkirataakaan.


Onko siellä muka vielä edes matkustajia?  :Laughing:  Jos nyt jokunen sattuu eksymään, niin kohta nekin katoaa. Justiinsa myytiin tyttöystävänkin sarjaliput (8kpl) pois kun siirryttiin molemmat Åbussin vakikäyttäjiksi, matka paljon luotettevampaa ja mukavampaa sekä ajallisesti täsmälleen yhtä nopeata.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Koska viimeksi Pohjolan Liikenteelle on tullut uusi Scania, ja miksi niinkin vahva Scania talo on siirtynyt muihin merkkeihin? Siis joku järkevä syy, esim. takuuasioiden hoito tms.

----------


## kuukanko

> Koska viimeksi Pohjolan Liikenteelle on tullut uusi Scania, ja miksi niinkin vahva Scania talo on siirtynyt muihin merkkeihin?


Jos oikein katsoin Miskan kalustolistaa, niin viimeisin Scania PL:lle on tullut 2012. Todellisen syyn tietää varmaankin vain PL:n toimitusjohtaja ja tekninen johtaja.

Scania on kaiken kaikkiaan jyrkässä alamäessä Suomessa. Viime vuonna rekisteröitiin 64 uutta Scaniaa, joista 51 meni HelB:lle. Uusi omistaja tuskin ostaa enää ainuttakaan Scaniaa HelB:llekään ja Scanian tämän vuoden rekisteröintitilastot näyttävätkin lähes olemattomilta.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Vähänpä on tänä vuonna Scaniaa myyty, kuorma-auto kauppa pyörii kaiketi ihan kivasti. Voi tuo uusi omistaja HelB:lle Scaniaa ostaakin, tuli Jyväskyläänkin telipelejä. Ei tosin Lahdesta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Voi tuo uusi omistaja HelB:lle Scaniaa ostaakin, tuli Jyväskyläänkin telipelejä.


Ne Jyväskylän teli-Scaniat oli Onnibusin tilaamia. Samaan aikaan alkaneeseen liikenteeseen Lahdessa KA-konserni tilasi telit Volvolta.

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenne on nähnyt oikein tiedotteen arvoiseksi, että ovat ostaneet Nobinalta Norjasta 17 käytettyä rouskua Länsi-Uudenmaan vakiovuoroliikenteeseen. Minusta kertoo enemmänkin tuon liikenteen alamäestä, että sinne hankitaan nyt käytettyjä, kun tätä ennen PL on hankkinut vakiovuorokalustonsa uutena (tai yrityskaupoissa).

Nämä Norjan Volvot tulevat tiedotteen mukaan aikaisemmin vain pikavuoroliikenteessä käytettyyn violettivaltaiseen väritykseen. Saa nähdä, tuleeko jatkossa kaikki PL:lle omiin väreihin tuleva kalusto tuohon väritykseen.

----------


## JT

Norjasta tuodut Volvot näyttävät päällisinpuolin kapasiteettinsa puolesta pienemmiltä kuin kalusto, jota ne tulevat korvaamaan. Näkisin, että ensi vuonna kun Länsi-Uudenmaan vakiovuoroliikenne avautuu kokonaan markkinaehtoiseksi, kilpailussa pärjäämiseksi olisi edes kyettävä tarjoamaan istumapaikka asiakkaalle.

----------


## kallio843

Vähän noiden käytettyjen osto haiskahtaa siihen suuntaan ettei hirveitä summia uskalleta panostaa nyt, kun ei tiedetä mihin suuntaan ensi vuonna markkinat menevät. Olisi nyt ollut ehkä järkevä tilata kerralla uusia, joilla sitten pystyy ajamaan 20 vuotta eteenpäin, samanlailla kun Porvoon Liikenne teki aikanaan. Se on tietysti selvää, että varsinkin Lohjalla saatetaan olla pulassa jos kaveri tulee Astromegoilla ja pystyy tarjoamaan huomattavasti huokeammalla hinnalla matkalippuja asiakkaille.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Miten Pohjolan Liikenteen kaluston ym rahoitus menee? Tämähän ei ole ihan yksityinen firma, mutta kilpailee kuitenkin samoilla markkinoilla. Onko tämä ihan rehellistä kilpailua? Ennen ei ollut niin väliä, mutta nykyään kilpailu matkustajista on kovaa.

----------


## deepthroat

> Miten Pohjolan Liikenteen kaluston ym rahoitus menee? Tämähän ei ole ihan yksityinen firma, mutta kilpailee kuitenkin samoilla markkinoilla. Onko tämä ihan rehellistä kilpailua? Ennen ei ollut niin väliä, mutta nykyään kilpailu matkustajista on kovaa.


Kyllähän se on niin, että oli sitten yksityisen tai kunnan tai valtion omistama osakeyhtiö, sen on toimittava osakeyhtiöitä koskevan lainsäädännön mukaan, eli mitään pimeitä valtion tai VR-yhtiöiden rahoja ei Pohjolan Liikenteellekään syötetä. Konserniyhtiölle saa antaa emoyhtiö lainaa, mutta se on näyttävä taseessa. Syöttäähän tuo Souter Investmentkin OB:lle yhtiölainoja ja rahaliikennettä on myös toiseen suuntaan. Eli ihan turha syytellä Pohjolan Liikennettä epäreilusta kilpailusta, koska sitä ei tueta konserniyhtiönä yhdelläkään vero-eurolla.

----------


## bernemi

Pohjolan Liikenne 121 bongattu 2.10 280:lla.
Kyseessä siis Norjasta tuotu Volvo.

----------

